# ¡Felíz Cumple Camilo!



## coquis14

Doctor , 
Le deseo muchas felicidades en esta fecha tan especial.Espero que siga aportando sus vastos conocimientos a nuestro foro desde su bonita República Bolivariana.


----------



## Camilo1964

Coquis, muchas gracias por tus buenos deseos y por tu opinión de mi país. Que tengas felices fiestas!!!!


----------



## Pinairun

¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, "DON" CAMILO1964!

No sé si ayer allí es hoy acá, pero los deseos son los mismos.

Un saludo desde España.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Feliz cumpleaños, Camilo!!


----------



## Kerena

Mil felicidades en tu día, Camilo y los mejores deseos para una persona que a través de sus aportes ha contribuido a enriquecer nuestros foros de Solo Español y de Spanish- English.


----------



## Tampiqueña

_¡Muchas Felicidades Camilo!_​ 
Espero que pases un cumpleaños estupendo y que muy pronto volvamos a investigar un crimen (ficticio) y compartir pistas .

Un abrazo "compañero de aventuras" ,​ 
Tampi​


----------



## Camilo1964

Muchisimas gracias a todos por contribuir a hacer de este un dia muy especial. Coquis por tan bonito gesto de abrir el hilo, Tampi mi detective favorita, mi maestra Pinairum que hizo que viera la gramatica de una manera distinta, Rayines siempre presente de esa manera tan suya y Kerena a quien siempre leo con atencion. Reciban, todos, un muy fuerte abrazo. 

Y son solo 44!!!! En Venezuela, Don es para los senores muy mayores, pero igual me gusta como suena. 

Camilo

PS. Perdon por los acentos, estoy escribiendo desde el telefono movil.


----------



## romarsan

Felicidades amigo.

Que pases un dia muy feliz y que esa felicidad te dure todo el año hasta el próximo cumple.

Un abrazote grande
Ro


----------



## alexacohen

Hala, otro Sagitario para la colección... Carol, tú y yo...

Felicidades, Don Camilo!

¿Hay champagne o lo traigo yo? ¡Tengo un par de botellas a enfriar!


----------



## Antpax

Tarde como siempre, pero ¡muchas felicidades!


----------



## Pinairun

Camilo1964 said:


> Muchisimas gracias a todos por contribuir a hacer de este un dia muy especial. Coquis por tan bonito gesto de abrir el hilo, Tampi mi detective favorita, mi maestra Pinairum que hizo que viera la gramatica de una manera distinta, Rayines siempre presente de esa manera tan suya y Kerena a quien siempre leo con atencion. Reciban, todos, un muy fuerte abrazo.
> 
> Y son solo 44!!!! En Venezuela, *Don es para los senores muy mayores*, pero igual me gusta como suena.
> 
> Camilo
> 
> PS. Perdon por los acentos, estoy escribiendo desde el telefono movil.


 
Para mí  tratar a alguien de _Don_ no es cuestión de edad, sino de respeto.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola
Como estas Camilo, que placer tener tiempo sin entrar al foro, y conseguirme con tu celebración...fue ayer, pero es mejor tarde que nunca 

Aprovecho para decirte que para mi es un orgullo contar con una representación de mi País, tan digna, en este Foro...

Te envio los mejores deseos, un abrazo con beso. Un regalito

*!!!!F E L I C I D A D E S !!!!!*
SALUD, EXITOS Y MUCHO AMOR

TU AMIGA 
ROSANGELUS​


----------



## Kibramoa

Muchas felicidades Camilo.  
He aprendio mucho de tus contribuciones en los foros y me has sacado de apuros varias veces. Gracias.


----------



## Vampiro

Feliz cumpleaños, amigazo 
Espero no llegar demasiado tarde.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## UVA-Q

Pues más tarde llegué yo mi querido Nosferatus!  

Espero lo hayas pasado muy bien.

Un abrazo muy fuerte desde la Cd. de México!!!


----------



## Camilo1964

Nada de tarde, que en mi caso y por tradición venezolana el cumpleaños se suele celebrar hasta por 8 días (en lo que llamamos las octavitas). Asi que Alexa, Antonio, Vampiro, Uva, Romarsán, Kibramoa y Rosa han llegado, como se dice, en punto.

Lamento la tardanza en responderles pero las botellas de champaña de Alexa resultaron más que virtuales y anoche regaron una cena muy buena, así que me he parado de lo más tarde. 

A todos de nuevo mis más sentidas gracias: 

Pina, lo de Don lo sé muy bien y lo agradezco mucho de tu parte.
Alexa, sí, que bueno que somos varios los sagitario aunque no sé cuantos resista WR.
Kibramoa, para servir estamos, salud¡¡¡ y gracias por el dulce que se ve muy bueno. 
Antonio, yo siempre llego más tarde que tu, lo que me faltan son las cervezas.
Rosa, el orgullo lo siento yo por ti y gracias por el ramo, sobre todo por los salvavidas. Hoy necesito varios mientras hundo al ratón para matarlo ahogado.
Vampiro, gracias por pasarte por aquí. ENtre las mejores cosas que se consiguen en WR está tu sentido del humor.
Uva, gracias por el abrazo desde esa tierra tuya que tanto queremos en Venezuela. Anoche el fondo musical de la celebración fueron rancheras y el "Cielo Rojo" y "Cuatro Cirios" se escucharon más de una vez.

 Camilo


----------



## Alma Shofner

Felicidades Camilo!
Que disfrutes mucho con tu familia y amigos. Nosotros disfrutamos mucho tus aportaciones.
Saludos,
Alma


----------



## speedier

¡¡Feliz cumpleaños, atrasado Camilo!!​​


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Feliz cumpleaños Camilo, que sean muchos más... y perdón por el atraso.


----------



## Camilo1964

Alma, speedier, Cabeza Tuna... gracias por sumarse a la parranda. Reciban un fuerte abrazo!

Camilo


----------



## bb008

*¡CAMILITO FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!. Creo que un poco tarde, pero seguro.*

*Un abrazo.-*


----------



## Camilo1964

bb008 said:


> *¡CAMILITO FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!. Creo que un poco tarde, pero seguro.*
> 
> *Un abrazo.-*


BB, nunca tarde y siempre bien recibido. Un abrazote y Feliz Navidad!

Camilo


----------



## Mirlo

Como mencionaron antes,
 mas vale tarde que nunca CAMILO muchas felicidades, espero que hayas tenido un maravilloso dia.
Algo para celebrar:

"Pabellón Criollo"​


----------



## Camilo1964

Mirlo said:


> Como mencionaron antes,
> mas vale tarde que nunca CAMILO muchas felicidades, espero que hayas tenido un maravilloso dia.
> Algo para celebrar:
> 
> "Pabellón Criollo"​


Muchísimas gracias, Mirlo, por la felicitación (que nunca llega tarde) y por el regalito que me gusta mucho pues es, de hecho, mi plato favorito!


----------

